# SR 20 DET's



## guarddog (Apr 22, 2004)

Getting rid of the projects to brace fro the baby
i have a 
240 sr 20det swap 
Blue bird sr20 det swap
email for quick reply
[email protected]


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

please don't post in multiple forums.


----------

